# LHC and US guidance for vascular access (76937)



## adedlund (Aug 15, 2018)

Good Afternoon,

I have some doctors who are wanting to bill 76937-26 with 93458-26. I had the understanding that vascular access is included in the LHC. The doctors insist that this is the safest way to perform the procedure. They are wanting documentation on this. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Aug 15, 2018)

Per the NCCI Policy Manual, Chapter 11, Section I, 15. Cardiac catheterization, percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedures (angioplasty, atherectomy, or stenting), and internal cardioversion include insertion of a needle and/or catheter, infusion, fluoroscopy and ECG rhythm strips (e.g., CPT® codes 36000, 36140, 36160, 36200-36248, 36410, 96360-96376, 76000-76001, 93040-93042). All these services are components of a cardiac catheterization, percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedure, or internal cardioversion and are not separately reportable. Additionally, ultrasound guidance is not separately reportable with these procedures. 

Physicians shall not report CPT codes 76942, 76998, 93318, or other ultrasound procedural codes if the ultrasound procedure is performed for guidance during one of these procedures.


----------



## carolhodge (Aug 16, 2018)

*EP procedures and ultrasound guidance*

Thanks for the information provided in the above question/answer.  I'm having the same problem with pacemaker and ICD implants.  Do you have information on ultrasound guidance and those procedures?

Thank you
Carol Hodge, CPC, CDEO, CCC, CEMC


----------



## adedlund (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you for your help! 

Amanda


----------

